# Whenever My Shots are Bad--I hit fat



## gdave (May 4, 2006)

Usually I do fine but when I make a mistake I always notice I have hit the ground first. Of course I lose Distance and/or accuracy. 

I have more trouble in wet weather or on tight fairways. To me this might indicate I hit behind more than I think. With a fluffy fairway and dry weather I can almost shoot par. 

The ball usually goes straight and pretty high and average length. My Drive is about 265 yards. I would love to eliminate the fat shots and maybe be a scratch golfer.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

As with most problems with a golf swing, there could be a number of things causing it - ain't golf fun  

With hitting fat, it seems that the biggest cause is not gettting a good weight shift. You wind up putting the right shoulder ahead which can not only give you a fat shot, but also in time injure your shoulder. Another big problem can be if you aren't accelerating in your swing when you hit the ball. If you consistently slow down at the bottom of your swing, you're going to see a lot of fat hits.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gdave (May 4, 2006)

*Thank You For the Advice*

I know your advice is good about accelerating at the bottom and shifting the weight. I understand what you are saying. 

I am not sure I know what you mean by puting the right shoulder ahead. At 56 years old I am very concerned about having a good swing that will not give me shoulder problems. (Also, I know from experience that it is much easier to play this game with a good swing than a bad one. So that has been my goal for the last year...just improve my swing and forget about the score for now.


----------

